# From Florida!



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!!! I still miss the snow...but only just a little


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Happy Holidays*

To you and yours from the Dogg pound.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Back at ya


----------

